# Need help.



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello, need your opion about this little female pup. The bleu one is the father and the white one is the mother. Pup with UKC Papers. Will this be a good adult dog?
Hope to hear from you.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

What do you want the dog for? they look american bully but if you post the ped we can tell you for sure. Were you wanting american bully or apbt? The structure on the mom I wouldn't want a pup off her , the shoulders are kinda bowed structurally I would stay away , the father hard to judge off that pic he looks turned out quite a bit but again could be the pic. Are you just wanting for pet? if pet then the pup might be fine I would want to see results from health testing on that mom though make sure her joints and hips are good she really just looks off to me. but you need xrays to tell that. Reason for this is hips , elbows, joints all that can be passed down to the pup so seeing bad structure on the parents will tell alot of the structure you could see on this pup. Personally if it was me Id pass, there are nicer pet quality dogs then this. JMO.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> What do you want the dog for? they look american bully but if you post the ped we can tell you for sure. Were you wanting american bully or apbt? The structure on the mom I wouldn't want a pup off her , the shoulders are kinda bowed structurally I would stay away , the father hard to judge off that pic he looks turned out quite a bit but again could be the pic. Are you just wanting for pet? if pet then the pup might be fine I would want to see results from health testing on that mom though make sure her joints and hips are good she really just looks off to me. but you need xrays to tell that. Reason for this is hips , elbows, joints all that can be passed down to the pup so seeing bad structure on the parents will tell alot of the structure you could see on this pup. Personally if it was me Id pass, there are nicer pet quality dogs then this. JMO.


The physique of the mother is exactly where I am concerned about. Both parents are not tested. I have also my doubts. I want a show dog but also a dog where I can do something with it actively.The puppy is not accepted by the other dog's current owner and therefore I can accept him. In Netherland are American Bullies very expensive. $ 5000 is a normal price for a puppy.Bloodline is Gottiline.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't like the structure of either parent. The father is sitting very funky. Just my opinion though... The pup at this point looks better than both parents, but you can't tell much from that picture. Personally, I wouldn't get the puppy. You have to do what you are comfortable with and wil be happiest doing. No one can decide for you.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

if you want show dogs then unless low and wide is the tpes of shows u intend to attend u might just consider this one a pet .

if u are going to seriously go to shows then research the pedigree seriously....to me the mom doesnt even fit the standards for a bully.....just speaking comformation , nothing else


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya I dont see this as being a show dog. $5000 for a pup have you looked at just buying a pup from the states and having it shipped over? may be nearly the same price though , they are expensive here too. $2000-$10,000 depending who you buy from and what bloodlines.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I don't like the structure of either parent. The father is sitting very funky. Just my opinion though... The pup at this point looks better than both parents, but you can't tell much from that picture. Personally, I wouldn't get the puppy. You have to do what you are comfortable with and wil be happiest doing. No one can decide for you.


I don't have a good feeling about this breeding.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Ya I dont see this as being a show dog. $5000 for a pup have you looked at just buying a pup from the states and having it shipped over? may be nearly the same price though , they are expensive here too. $2000-$10,000 depending who you buy from and what bloodlines.


I have spoken to many breeders in the USA and I think that the best thing I can do I is buying a pup from a responsible breeder in the USA. Most breeders in The Netherlands don't know how to breed healthy dogs. They want only large and wide dogs with big heads an chests.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Just do your research cause alot of US breeders do the same and aren't as ethical as they make themselves sound. If you find a breeder out this way and are considering buying from them feel free to post up the breeding and get some feedback from those out here. There are many breeders who get 5k -10k a pup out here who I honestly wouldn't pay $100 for, price doesnt always mean quality.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Just do your research cause alot of US breeders do the same and aren't as ethical as they make themselves sound. If you find a breeder out this way and are considering buying from them feel free to post up the breeding and get some feedback from those out here. There are many breeders who get 5k -10k a pup out here who I honestly wouldn't pay $100 for, price doesnt always mean quality.


Thank you, that is very sweet.
I have contacted 3 kennels who have a female pup for me at the moment.

Flawless Bullies

Wix.com toridentro created by addogplus based on estore-new a breeder in Italy

Pit Bulls , Blue Pits , Blue Pit Bull Puppies , Pit Bull Kennels , CALL TODAY - (818) 634-6104

What do you think?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

depends who the pup is off , that highline kennel im not impressed I like maybe 2 of there dogs, nothing impressive and if your having to pay all that for shipping and stuff you might as well find something GREAT vs just OK. 
the 1st link I love this dog although he is a bit big for my prefrence I still really like him
Wix.com toridentro created by addogplus based on estore-new
actually after looking at all there dogs I love them all, I would consider this kennel . However it is easy to hide flaws and things in pictures so if you are buying and having it shipped and cant go see the dogs in person I would ask to see video of them 1st. Just harder to hide flaws that way. I would say no to that california kennel and yes to the italian one.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> depends who the pup is off , that highline kennel im not impressed I like maybe 2 of there dogs, nothing impressive and if your having to pay all that for shipping and stuff you might as well find something GREAT vs just OK.
> the 1st link I love this dog although he is a bit big for my prefrence I still really like him
> Wix.com toridentro created by addogplus based on estore-new
> actually after looking at all there dogs I love them all, I would consider this kennel . However it is easy to hide flaws and things in pictures so if you are buying and having it shipped and cant go see the dogs in person I would ask to see video of them 1st. Just harder to hide flaws that way. I would say no to that california kennel and yes to the italian one.


Thank you very much!!


----------

